#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-27
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-28
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-29
<Tukeke> Hi
<Tukeke> Listen http://91.121.134.23:8000/latam.ogg
<Mizuho32> UbuntuのJapaneseforumにつながらないのですがどうしたのでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 本当にどうしたのでしょうね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も繋がったり繋がらなかったりします．
<Mizuho32> 三十分ほど前からこの様子らしいです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私の方は，最近よくある感じ…
<Mizuho32> 大変ですね・・・
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-30
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-31
<glick> is there a japanese ubuntu offtopic channel?
<glick> どのように私はオフのトピックチャネルになるのですか？
<glick> 誰もがここですか？
<hito_jp> yes?
<glick> hi hito_jp
<glick> is there a japanese ubuntu offtopic channel?
<hito_jp> This channel is acceptable off/on-topics.
<glick> the reason i ask is because i wanted to ask someone in japan if water ionizers are popular there. some sales person wanted to sell me one and told me they are very popular and widespread in japan
<glick> wanted to see if anyone knows anything about this
<hito_jp> hmm....
<glick> this so called "kangen" water
<glick> hi jkbys
<hito_jp> In Japan, water filters(e.g.: Brita)  are popular.
<glick> no Enagic?
<hito_jp> yes.
<hito_jp> I'm afraid so, some "ionized" water units are vicious business.
<glick> but their claims are junk science
<glick> they claim that the japanese ministry of health, labour, and wellness has approved them for use in hispitals and such
<glick> they seem like a multi-level marketing scam to me
<hito_jp> Not to mince words, they are *rogue*.
<glick> rogue?
<glick> what do you mean?
<glick> you've head of them though?
<hito_jp> I think it's a fraud.
<glick> i cant find a single independant, credible white paper or clinical study that backs up their claims
<glick> and this lady came to my mom, saying this thing is revolutionary from japan, and cures everything from diabetes to cancer
<glick> so naturally i became skeptical
<glick> and they cost $4,000
<hito_jp> Ah, You are caught up in the scam. In Japan, *some* people believe "ionized" water power. But that is based on junk-science.
<glick> i emailed the japanese ministry of health to see what they have to say about the matter
<hito_jp> http://www.caa.go.jp/trade/pdf/100427kouhyou.pdf
<glick> whats that about? i cant read japanese
<glick> whats the gist of what it says?
<hito_jp> By Consumer Agency(In Japan) said: Enagic use illegal business practice, we shutting down for 9 month.
<glick> ah
<glick> hmm interesting
<glick> thanks
<hito_jp> But, to be honest, for what it's worth, "former Prime Minister Abe like enagic water". That is indivisual freedom.
<hito_jp> Keep one thing perfectly clear, enagic is shutting down by consumer protection law.
<glick> heh Abe must have been a kook
<glick> lol
<hito_jp> So, I think that is fraudulent moneymaking scheme.
<glick> yeah i agree
<glick> where in japan do you live?
<glick> the best water filter is a 5 or 6 level reverse osmosis filter with a post mineral bed filter
<Callum__> あけましておめでとう
<Callum__> ニュージーランドにもう２０１１年ですからね
<ki_van> あけましておめでとうございます
<rshhh> あけおめー！
<Tukeke> hi People
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-01
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あけましておめでとうございます．
<chivito> すべての挨拶
<chivito> 誰かがスペイン語を話す？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> -> 誰かスペイン語を話す人いる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> すべての挨拶 ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Soy japones. No hablo español. = I'm Japanese. I don't speak Spanish.
<chivito> ok
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan is a Mexican or so, as far as I know.
<chivito> 私は来月私の町の、日本語でのウェブサイトをデザインする
<Emmanuel_Chanel> -> 私は来月，私の町の日本語ウェブサイトをデザインする．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> かな…
 * Tukeke Feliz año en Venezuela - Happy new year in Venezuela 
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-26
<cliffybx> helloo
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-27
<aromu> test
<hito_jp> ping?
<chonan> alive
<mizuno> pong
<hito_jp> さかもとさんがいない……
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<chonan> なぜか参上しました
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 道場に出演したい気持ちがこんな形で！
<chonan> いえ
<chonan> 先週AKBライブ見てほけーっとしてた罪ほろぼしです(謎
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録準備するのではじめててください
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<nobuto> 小林さんのアナウンスは完了しましたよね。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111227
<jkbys> 完了してた気がする
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-December/003966.html
<chonan> 私の個人blogでも援護射撃させていただきました。
<chonan> http://chonan.blog.pid0.org/2011/12/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-sun-java6.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> 他にないようでしたら議題のほうへ
<jkbys> 12月分チームレポート
<jkbys> Ubuntu Magazine Japan Vol.06
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<lenios_> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> 私はそれ以上思いつかんです。  > チームレポート
<hito_jp> 12月ってなんかしたっけ……
<jkbys> じゃあこの1件ってことで
<jkbys> 誰がレポートページに書く？
<nobuto> 投稿はやっておきます。（Ubuntu Magazine書いてないけど
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 次へ
<jkbys> OSC 2012 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-spring/
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する？
<mizuno> みなさんの都合はどうでしょう
<nobuto> 私はよっぽどのことがない限り金曜日は参加できる予定です。
<hito_jp> 参加しないという話はないと思っていますが、そもそも人いるんだっけ、という。
<mizuno> 私はちょっと不透明かなー
<hito_jp> 自分は２日ともたぶんなんとか。
<jkbys> 私もまだ不透明な感じ
<lenios_> 3月。。。僕はもう日本にいない
<mizuno> あとは柴田さん次第かな
<hito_jp> その不透明さは申込を遅らせると申込期間内に解決するものです？
<mizuno> 私はたぶん直前までわかんないので、いないものとして話をすすめてください……
<hito_jp> 柴田さんの予定は……土曜日はなんとかかなぁ。
<hito_jp> 参加する方向にしておいて、年明けもういっかい相談でもいいでしょうか？
<mizuno> 申し込み期限が23日なので、それだけ忘れないようにしておきましょう
<mizuno> 1/23ですね
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> Remixとibus-mozc
<jkbys> ibus-mozcをRemixのデフォルト構成に含めたい
<jkbys> [ ] そもそも入れるべきかどうかを考える
<jkbys> 「入れるべき」なら：
<jkbys> [ ] それぞれの案のpros/consをまとめる
<jkbys> 案A: 「デフォルトで入れる」
<jkbys> 案B: 「デフォルトで既定のIM/Anthyあり」（ibus-anthyも入れておく）
<jkbys> 案C: 「デフォルトで既定のIM/Anthyなし」（ibus-anthyも削ってしまう）
<jkbys> [ ] どの程度の容量が必要かを計測する
<jkbys> [ ] どの程度の容量なら（何かを犠牲にして）確保できるかを考える
<jkbys> 「入れない方が良い」なら：
<hito_jp> ping ikuyaNOTE
<jkbys> [ ] 次に検討するトリガを決める
<ikuyaNOTE> ほげ
<ikuyaNOTE> 12.04は日本語Remixだけでもmozcにしたらいいんじゃないかなぁという提案です
<ikuyaNOTE> （んなことはわかってる？
<nobuto> 個人的にはUbuntu本体で「Mozcが日本語環境のデフォルト」になる道筋がついた段階で、Remixで一足先に入れるかどうするかを話しあえば十分じゃないかと思っています。
<ikuyaNOTE> んで、その実績を踏まえた上でUbuntuでもデフォルトにするように行動すればいいんじゃないかと。
<ikuyaNOTE> 具体的にどういう段階ですか？>「Mozcが日本語環境のデフォルト」になる道筋がついた段階
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE:  MIRが受理されて12.10ではデフォルトにするよ、みたいな承認が出た場合です
<ikuyaNOTE> つーか日本語Remixの存在意義はもうほとんどないんで、実験側に振ってもいいんじゃないのかなー
<hito_jp> えぐいこというと、RHELが採用した場合だと思う……
<nobuto> 申し訳ないですが、ちょっと離脱します。
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰がその作業するんです？>nobuto
<mizuno> んー。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> 言いっぱなしかよ！
<ikuyaNOTE> もーいいよ来週で。次次
<chonan> 結構Remixって一般の方の心のよりどころになっている風がありますね
<nobuto> いやMIRするって日本コミュニティで合意できたなら、MIR書くぐらいはやりますよ。
<hito_jp> やさぐれている……
<mizuno> MIRするのは、デフォルトにしたいからですよね。それならRemixで先にやっても……って来週すか
<hito_jp> MIR書くぐらいはやりますよとか言われてもまったく建設的でないわけですが。
<hito_jp> ダメすぎる！
<mizuno> なんてこった
<ikuyaNOTE> 文字どおり話しにならん。次次
<hito_jp> MIRの前提条件ちゃんと整理するのは入れる/入れないとは無関係にできるかなぁと思うんですがどうでしょ。
<hito_jp> 次ないし（ぉ
<mizuno> じゃ、終了で(ぉ
<jkbys> MIRに向けて整理するのはやっていくべきでしょうね
<hito_jp> どれぐらい厄介なのかわかんないというか、温度差があるからロジカルな会話にならないんですよね。
<hito_jp> まあ村田さんとロジカルな会話ができるかというと若干微妙な問題がありますけど。論拠示してくれないから。
<mizuno> ただ、ここで論じてるのはRemixに収録するかどうか、ってことですよね。MIRしてUbuntuのデフォルトになればもちろん一番いいんですが、それとは別軸で
<mizuno> (違ったらゴメン
<hito_jp> 「MIRできそうなら入れる」が村田さんの意見で、別軸じゃねーおっていう主張なんだと思っています。
<hito_jp> しかしそのwhyはまったく示されていないので余人には理解不能。
<hito_jp> で、MIRとは無関係に入れられるじゃんという意見はたしかに存在するんで、別の話として論じても良いというのは成立するはずなんですが、
<lenios_> MIRって何を入りたいのですか？
<hito_jp> ibus-mozc + dependencies
<hito_jp> なにがしかの理由で「まだいいじゃん」というのが村田さんの主張。たぶん。
<ikuyaNOTE> まだいいなら別に日本語Remixを使わなくてもいいんですよねー
<mizuno> Remixに入れて、すぐに切り替えられるようにしておくだけなら反対する理由はないかな。容量どうなのってのはあるけど
<ikuyaNOTE> 切り替えって何とですか？
<mizuno> Anthyとですね
<hito_jp> えーと誰かロジックツリー書けと思った
<hito_jp> あとせっかく案A/B/Cが書いてあるんだからそれに即してくれとも思った。
<mizuno> いわゆる議題でいう案Aです
<ikuyaNOTE> Ubuntuのパッケージ選定基準は原則として同じ物を複数入れないので、ibus-anthyを入れるのは微妙ですね。依存関係でAnthyは入っちゃうと思いますけど
<ikuyaNOTE> 案Cで
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-anthyが入ってるとibus-mozcが入っていると気づかない人のほうが多そうなので
<hito_jp> まあRemixならそれ気にしなくてもいいと思いますし、どう選定するかは後回しでいいと思うんですが、そもそも入れるの入れないの、から考えないと未来に禍根を残しそうです。
<jkbys> Ubuntuのパッケージ選定基準というのは、UbuntuのCDのってことですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> じゃあRemixの場合、両方いれるという選択もありえそうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> geditがある限りEmacsはデフォルトにはならんのだよ
<mizuno> それはRemixだし、で両方入っててもいいのかなとか思いました
<hito_jp> 案A/B/Cは本質的にimplementationの話なので、たぶんきっとどれでもいいと思います。
<hito_jp> implementationのまえにdesignすれdesign。
<mizuno> え、そうなの？ よしgeditを落す方向で(ぉ
<ikuyaNOTE> ヤメテー（ばりばり
<hito_jp> かわりにleafpad入りそうな展開だ……
<ikuyaNOTE> それなんてXubuntu
<jkbys> Remix CDを使う人の多数にとって、Mozcがデフォルトで入っていると嬉しいでしょうか
<hito_jp> そこは迷わずyesでいいと思います。
<jkbys> あと、AnthyからMozcをデフォルトにすることによる弊害などないでしょうか
<hito_jp> 現実的に支えられるか、がたぶん問題。
<ikuyaNOTE> 容量オーバーぐらいしか弊害は思いつかないですねぇ
<jkbys> おそらくRemix CDを使う人のほうが、利用歴が浅いと思うので
<hito_jp> いかんせんLTSなのでー、2017までIMengineとしてのmozcメンテしないといけないのー、というのが自分の懸念です。
<ikuyaNOTE> いや、ライブCDでちゃんと動くかどうかはよくわかりませんとか、そういうのはありそうです
<jkbys> トラブルの原因になるようなら避けるべきだと思います
<hito_jp> 手元でゆるーく11.10リマスタして試した範囲では大丈夫でした。なんの根拠にもなんないですけど。
<jkbys> 2017年ってことは、俺40超えてるんか
<hito_jp> お子様小学生ですよ？
<jkbys> まだ小学生かよ
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁたしかにLTSというのはありますねー
<hito_jp> 12.10ならあんまり悩まず「いいからやってみれ」でいいと思うんですよねー
<jkbys> 確かにそうですね
<chonan> 躊躇しちゃう要素になりえますよね。LTSの意味の重さからすると
<hito_jp> なんだったらISO作るの簡単だからQAすっ飛ばして（そういえばx64版……）ibus-anthy版とibus-mozc版作って比較つーのもありとは思います。
<hito_jp> 一方で、手に負えない状態になったらibus-anthy入れて使えやゴルァって叫ぶでもいいとは思うのです。
<jkbys> 基本anthy版で、おためしでmozc版（5年サポートするかどうかわからないけどな版）というのはいいかもしれない
<chonan> 両面戦略ですか
<mizuno> 8.04のときに
<hito_jp> だからimplementationの部分はわりとなんでもあり。入れるべきかどうか、だけ意思決定すればいいと思うっす。
<mizuno> Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remixとかいうのがあったなあとか思いだした
<hito_jp> なんだけどまぁ、来年に持ち越しでもいいなぁと。
<hito_jp> （なんとなくみんな入れる気になってそうだけど）
<jkbys> 入れたものを作ってみるべきだと思うけど、それをRemix LTSとして配布というのは微妙な気がしてきた
<ikuyaNOTE> 今決定することはなさそうですねー
<hito_jp> テスト版として配るのはアリだと思いますし、そもそもRemixはLTSなのかとかいろいろ。
<jkbys> 年末年始に塩辛たべながら考えるということでいいですか
<ikuyaNOTE> Anthyみたいにメンテされていないものを使い続けるのはそれはそれでリスクのような気もしますけどね
<hito_jp> 実際には先に、RemixってLTSにしても5年サポートするんかい、というのも考えないといけないっす
<chonan> 年をまたぐといろいろ冷静になったりするかもしれませんしね
<mizuno> 仮にRemixなのでとりあえず入れてみました版が出るとすると、SKK入れてみました版も(はぁはぁ
<hito_jp> いやanthyは最悪Canonicalマネーで某社でやるから（ぉぃ
<hito_jp> 某社でやる場合は実質しばたさんがやるのと同義なんだけどな！（待て
<mizuno> そんな話がw
<hito_jp> ヨタだけどそーいう風に話もってくのはアリだと思うんだ。
<hito_jp> SKK入れて設定済みEmacs入ってる水野さんスペシャル版は勝手に出せばいいと思った。
<ikuyaNOTE> 一般人向けのが欲しいです
<jkbys> いくやさんの言う一般人がよくわからない
<hito_jp> ato
<ikuyaNOTE> つーかいちいちMozcインストールするのが面倒なんですよねぇ
<hito_jp> あとremix関係だと、x64メインだよねとかいろいろ悩む必要がありましてな。
<ikuyaNOTE> あとはなんか見てるとMozcの存在を知らずにAnthyを使っている人も結構多そうなので、それはそれで勿体無い
<mizuno> いちいちインストールが面倒ってのはあるかも
<hito_jp> セットアップヘルパ復活か……（こら
<mizuno> そうだ! セットアップヘルp
<jkbys> なんでそこでかぶるｗ
<ikuyaNOTE> ないわー
<ikuyaNOTE> 問題はibus-anthyがあるとibus-mozcがデフォルトにならないんですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> そのへんはうぶまがVol.6を読んでね！
<chonan> 存在価値云々抜きにして、カタギの方にとっては「安心のRemix」だったりしますし。
<hito_jp> よしわかった。とりあえず12.04のRemix向けのいろんな悩みどころはリストしておきます。
<ikuyaNOTE> ちなみに最新のibus-mozcはrankが80になってます
<hito_jp> カタギって何!?
<chonan> 非逸般人
<ikuyaNOTE> （なってますというか、してもらいましたというか）
<mizuno> SKKより上……だと？
<ikuyaNOTE> ふぉふぉっふぉ
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-skkって70だか75ですよねぇ
<hito_jp> ……いくやさんってカタギ？
<mizuno> 70だったような気がしますな
<ikuyaNOTE> ←一般人
<chonan> 「Remixもでたことだし、そろそろUbuntuバージョンアップするか」というのをよく耳にします
<ikuyaNOTE> Mozcがデフォルトになると後はIPAフォント突っ込んでLibOの拡張放り込むとはい原稿執筆環境の出来上がり
<hito_jp> そーいう人は一ヶ月ぐらいしてからの方が幸せになれると思うんですけどね……。
<jkbys> でも、chonanさんの言うような人がRemixのメインユーザーですね、おそらく
<hito_jp> そして、実は11.10からテストのカバレッジの拡張漏れがあったことに今頃気づいた。gtk2とgtk3分けてねーっ！
<chonan> なんとなくそういうトリガーっぽい何かに Remix が収まってる気がします。
<jkbys> おそらく 我々一般人にとって良い＝Remixのメインユーザーにとって良い はちょっと違う
<jkbys> さて、他になければ終わりですね
<hito_jp> IMengineだからそんなに差は……あれ待てよ、anthyとmozcで変換操作が違ったりすると地雷？
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁどういう層に使ってもらうかも重要ですけど、我々はどういうものを提供したいんです？
<jkbys> 変換操作が変わるのは地雷かもしれない
<hito_jp> そこは「よさげなもの」で確定なんで、「地雷を避けつつよさげにする具体的なチェックリストをつくろう」というのが多分妥当かなぁと思っており。
<ikuyaNOTE> デフォルトだとAnthyとMozcでそうキーバインドの違いはないはずですよ。どっちもMS-IMEっぽくしているはず。たぶん。
<ikuyaNOTE> 正直ATOKキーバインドしか使ってないので知りませんゴメンナサイすみません
<hito_jp> MS-IMEっぽい中にもびみょうな違いがとかありそーで怖いですが、まあ劇的な差はないかたぶん。
<hito_jp> 自分もATOKキーバインドしか使ってませんごめんんさいすみません状態。
<jkbys> Remixとして出すなら、日本語でUbuntuを使う人にとって利便性が高いというのが最優先かと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> そーいうのに気づく人は自分で何とかしてるんじゃないかなー<微妙な違い
<jkbys> 俺はMS-IMEだな
<hito_jp> ええ、たぶん。>微妙な違いに気づく人
<ikuyaNOTE> 変換効率の違いは利便性の決定的な差になり得ると思いますけどねー
<hito_jp> えーと、それは真なんですけど、利便性が高いって具体的に何、という意思決定上の問題がありまして。
<ikuyaNOTE> （というコンセンサスは必要のような気がした）
<hito_jp> pros/cons書けるように具体的な判断基準作って見なおして、をえんえんやっていかないといけない。たぶん。
<ikuyaNOTE> 被った
<hito_jp> 変換効率が良いというか、誤変換が無い、ですかね。テストスイート作るまでもなく大きな差があるのが現状だと思います。もちろんmozcの方が良い。
<jkbys> 変換効率の面では、Mozcのほうがずっといいみたいですね
<hito_jp> 「変換効率が良い」だと比較できないんで、「誤変換が少ない」とかいう表現の方がいい気がしました。意図的にあいまいにして感覚的判断に頼るという手もありますけど、そーいうケースでもなさそうですし。
<jkbys> なるほど、そっちのほうが客観的ですね
<ikuyaNOTE> 希望の文章にするまでの手数が少ない（とか
<hito_jp> いくやせんせい、それは漢直ユーザーがやってきます！
<ikuyaNOTE> カエレ！
<jkbys> 連文節変換だと差がよくわかるのかな、あまり差を感じない
<mizuno> デフォルトがtut-codeだったらほとんどの人が泣いちゃうと思うお
<hito_jp> 感激で？
<ikuyaNOTE> 漢 直 は 人 類 に は 早 す ぎ る
<mizuno> こんな素晴しい世界があったのかと、悟りの境地に
<jkbys> 今も漢直で書いてるんですか
<ikuyaNOTE> 1度だけスラスラ入力しているところを見たことありますけど、あれは感動しますよ
<hito_jp> まあそのへんふくめてまた話し合うで今回は以上でいいのかなぁ。
<mizuno> ま さ か
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<mizuno> いいと思います
<jkbys> では次回の日程をきめましょうか
<jkbys> 1週間後は1/3です
<mizuno> それ休むことになってなかったっけ？
<jkbys> 忘れた
<mizuno> 納得
<chonan> 年末年始の予定：12/27はミーティングを行います。1/3はおやすみです。
<jkbys> まぁ休みが妥当そうですね
<jkbys> マジデ
<jkbys> じゃあ10日22時でいいすか
<hito_jp> ちゃんと書いてあるのに！
<jkbys> 読んでない
<ikuyaNOTE> ほい<10日
<mizuno> 誰かハリセンを
<hito_jp> ダメだ、余計あほあほになる！
<jkbys> では10日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> それでは皆さんよいお年を
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<jkbys> 来週は来年とか信じがたいわー
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111227
<mizuno> 俺たちの2011年はこれからだ!
<hito_jp> 誰か議事録投げて！ できればbazaar.launchpad.net/~hito/+junk/ubuntujp-tools/view/head:/ubuntu-jp_gen_log.sh のテストかねて使ってみて
<mizuno> お、これいいすね
<hito_jp> 村田さんスクリプトを見て書き直しました。
<hito_jp> メーラー起動するところはつかれたので放置しましたが（ぉぃ
<hito_jp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nobuto/+junk/ubuntu-jp-meeting-log/view/head:/ubuntu-jp-meeting-log.sh でもいいとは思う。
<mizuno> おっと、いきなり-Tオプション必須か(ぉ
<mizuno> -Nか
<hito_jp> いえーす
<mizuno> んじゃ投げときま
<hito_jp> 大文字が未来の、小文字がその回のミーティングの調整用。
<hito_jp> -Nさんはdateコマンドの無節操な読み取り機能に依存しているので2012-01-10食わせてやればいけるです
<hito_jp> after nextとかは読んでくれなかった……
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<jair> おはよございます
<jair> 日本語がすこしはなせます
<jair> how do I spell the word "Linux" かたかな？おねがいします。
<asakura0> according to wikipedia, リナックス or リヌックス
<jair> ほんとうにありがとうございます
<jair> リナックス is the correct one :)
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-28
<lenios_> ubuntuのカタカナは簡単だね
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-30
<xsharing> にょ？
<akira__> Hello.
<akira__> Anybody here?
<akira__> Hi.
<akira__> Are you Ubuntu user  in Japan?
<akira__> Hey?
<Cradam> akira__: its not empty in here, might be quiet but its not empty
<akira__> OK
<akira__> See ya.
<akira__> exit
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-31
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Happy New Year, all!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-25
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは議事録取れませんへるぷみー！（修羅場からなう）
<mocchi> おっけーでございます > 議事録
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121225
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはきっと動きなし
<jkbys> チームレポートもないかな
<jkbys> 議題へ
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     イベントページの作成しました
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>     [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<jkbys> まだOSC本体の懇親会が調整中なんで、慌てて決めることもなさそう
<jkbys> というわけで次回以降で
<jkbys> ノベルティの補充
<jkbys>     [ ] 何を買う？
<jkbys>         今回はスタッフ用にもシャツを購入するというのはどうか？
<jkbys>             買うとしたら何枚？
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/BoughtItem
<mocchi> OSC
<mocchi> 今回のOSCのお手伝いはできませんが、私1枚欲しいです。
<jkbys> なんだと！
<mocchi> ちょっと余裕が。。。
<jkbys> 私一枚欲しいです（タダで） 私一枚欲しいです（カネ出します）  どっちだ
<hito_jp> 金出すので一緒に買ってください送料負担減らしたいです、なら対応の余地はありそうな気がしますね。
<mocchi> カネ出しますの方で。じゃないとタダの代わりにすごいことが待ってそう
<hito_jp> （ちっ）
<chonan> ぉ
<mocchi> （ドキドキ）
<jkbys> 送料はたいして変わらない気がするので、メンバーが自分の欲しいアイテムをあわせて希望するのはアリだと思う
<hito_jp> メンバー外でも顔見知りとか業界の有名人とかならアリかなぁ……。
<jkbys> そうですね
<hito_jp> （Ubuntuの宣伝してくれるってわけなので）
<jkbys> メンバーMLで調整して、1月初旬に発注あたりが妥当かな
<hito_jp> 完全に知らない人の場合は前払いならアリかなー無しかなーという感触ではあります。
<jkbys> 完全に知らない人で欲しいという人がでてきたら考えましょう・・・できれば誰か知り合いを経由してもらったほうが助かるけど
<hito_jp> ですね。
<jkbys> じゃあまぁグッズはそんなかんじで
<jkbys> 議題オワタ
<jkbys> 他に何かございますか
<chonan> 自分はありません
<hito_jp> ないです
<hito_jp> 倒れたいです。もうだめだ。
<hito_jp> とはいえ年明けいつからにしましょう。あえて大晦日とか元旦でもいいような気はしますが。
<jkbys> 倒れる前に次回を・・・
<chonan> 1/8 でしょうか?
<jkbys> 大晦日が月曜、元旦が火曜か
<hito_jp> これから家に帰らないと、かなりの確立で野垂れ死ぬんですけどね……。
<jkbys> 1/1・・・は無茶かなぁ
<jkbys> 1/8でいいですか
<chonan> 野垂れ死にイクナイ!
<mocchi> 私は構いません
<hito_jp> 1/8にしときましょうかねぇ……
<chonan> 1/8 が順当な気がいたします
<jkbys> じゃあ1/8ってことで・・・
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121225
<mocchi> メンバー以外の購入希望のくだり、これでいいですか？
<chonan> 大丈夫だと思います
<hito_jp> 「メンバー以外の購入希望はありか？」という文がないと人類に読めないかもしれない。
<mocchi> その方が読みやすいです！
<mocchi> 直しました
<mocchi>  chonan: 議事録の送信などお願いしますー。
<chonan> 了解しました
<botan_nabe> $B$3$s$P$s$O(B
<hi117> use UTF8 encoding here
<hi117> youre using JIS i think
<botan_nabe> $BF|K\$NJ}5o$i$C$7$c$i$J$$!)(B
<hi117> UTF8
<botan_nabe> $B$3$s$P$s$O(B
<hi117> UTF8使って下さい
<botan_nabe> これでよいのかしら
<hi117> いいです
<botan_nabe> 再接続しなきゃ反映されないのに気づかずに・・・orz
<hi117> w
<botan_nabe> ちょいと質問いいでしょうか
<hi117> うん
<botan_nabe> Win7の32bitを使ってるのですが、マインクラフトに手を出してみたのです
<botan_nabe> なぜか移動の入力を受け付けないので
<botan_nabe> Linuxでもできるみたいだから
<botan_nabe> せっかくだし64bitを入れてみようとおもってIsoダウンロードして焼いたまではよかったのですが
<botan_nabe> CDからの起動がなぜかできなくて困ってます
<hi117> 間違いのbutton
<hi117> 何かエラーがありますか？
<botan_nabe> 何も出ませんの
<botan_nabe> 最初にキーボードと人のようなマークがでたあと、通常だとUbuntuロゴがでるはずなのですが
<botan_nabe> ロゴが出ずに黒い背景に＿が点滅してる状態が続いています
<botan_nabe> 一時間程度放置してみましたが
<botan_nabe> 変化なしです
<botan_nabe> 試しにサブ機で起動してみましたが、問題なく起動しました
<botan_nabe> ハードの問題だと思うのですが、原因がさっぱりわかりません
<botan_nabe> ドライブが原因かと思い、Unet bootinでUSBメモリから起動しようと試みましたが、ダメでした
<hi117> usbメモリもダメですか？ビデオの問題かもしれません
<hi117> グラフィックカードはなんですか？
<botan_nabe> ビデオですか、GeforceのGTX550Tiです
<hi117> あー多分ビデオの問題です。英語で同じ問題を見つかりました
<hi117> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167645/ubuntu-12-04-and-nvidia-gtx-550-ti
<botan_nabe> では
<hi117> 訳必要がありますか？
<botan_nabe> すみません、お願いします
<hi117> 問題はライブCDにライバがありません。
<hi117> それなら、グラフィックカードを出る、そのあとでubuntuを据え付けます
<hi117> そのあとで、
<hi117> sudo apt-get update　と
<hi117> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<botan_nabe> いったんグラフィックカードを無効にして、オンボードグラフィックで試せば良いのでしょうか
<hi117> そうみたいです
<botan_nabe> ありがとうございます。試してみます。
<botan_nabe> こんな時間に相談に乗っていただき、ありがとうございました
<hi117> あとで、updateとグラフィックカードを疲れます
<hi117> いいえ
<hi117> ここで昼間です
<botan_nabe> 時差の存在を完全に忘れてました
<hi117> w 大丈夫、日本語が悪くないでしょうか？
<botan_nabe> 大丈夫です、とてもわかり易かったですよ
<hi117> 良かった
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-26
<botan_nabe> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-27
<hi117> botan_nabe: こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-24
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno_as> こんばんは
<emiryun> |_・)今夜はubuntuの人も性^H聖夜でしょうか…
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-25
<mexicano> すべてのためのメリークリスマス
<hi117> メリークリスマス
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-26
<blek> Hi all, good day. :)
<blek> Anyone interest in helping the translation of Ubunchu, the Ubunchu manga?
#ubuntu-jp 2014-12-23
<ueno_> だれもいない
<mizuno> ping > jkbys
<ueno_> だめそう
<mizuno> ふむう
<mizuno> しかたない、スキップかな
<ueno_> 次回12/30でいいんすかね
<mizuno> そんな年の瀬にみんな来るかな？
<ueno_> 来ないと思うんですよね
<mizuno> まあいいや、たぶん流れると思うけど、表記は12/30にしといて……
<ueno_> わかりました。 やっておきます
<mizuno> すまんのう
<ueno_> 一応去年は12/17最後で、次回が1/7だった模様
<mizuno> 今年もそうなると思うけど、agree取れてないしね。いちおー
<ueno_> そうですね。 更新しておきました
<mizuno> ありがとう
<ueno_> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-22
<la_mettrie> fundraiser for Skrolli, a printed computer culture magazine https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/skrolli-a-printed-computer-culture-magazine#/
#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-24
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Merry Christmas!
#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-27
<XenuLives> Konnichiwa!!!!!!!
<techy9> Konnbannwa!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-jp 2016-12-29
<tak_> hey
